
Need a Photo That Fits the Mood? Ask This Startup’s Algorithm - sebii
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-26/need-a-photo-that-fits-the-mood-ask-this-startup-s-algorithm
======
kaosjester
Here's the link to the actual website where you can use try it:
[https://www.eyeem.com/](https://www.eyeem.com/)

